# au détour de



## raulpy

qué exactamente significa?

cuál es la diferencia en decir "au détour du monde" y "autour du monde"

Desde ya, muchas gracias


----------



## robert33

Autour du monde s'emploierait plutôt avec "faire un voyage autour du monde". 
"Au détour du monde" est une image, à mon avis assez littéraire, l'emploi de "au détour" se fait le plus souvent avec par ex. "au détour d'un coin de rue" - a la vuelta de una esquina me encontré con X.


----------



## Yolita

raulpy said:


> "au détour du monde" y "autour du monde"


 
Deberíamos ver el contexto pero si "autour du monde" es alrededor del mundo la imagen que nos puede dar "au détour du monde" es la de "en el (otro) extremo del mundo" "en el fin del mundo" (en cuanto lo más lejano del mundo desde donde nos encontramos"


----------



## Tina.Irun

"au détour" significa que se ha dado un rodeo, que no se busca el camino más directo.
Ver las expressiones "faire un détour": dar un rodeo o "au détour du chemin": a la vuelta del camino.
También se dice "parler sans détours": hablar sin rodeos. 
"User de détours": andar con rodeos.


----------



## raulpy

la acepción de robert me convenció más... de hecho es un programa de France Inter (Radio France) y no estaba seguro de la traducción.


----------



## maroo

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola!! Alguien podría ayudarme a traducir esta frase al español?   _Ai-je expliqué, plus tard, *comme au détour d'une frase*, "Tom est mort"?_   Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## Paquita

Literamente : 
... como a la vuelta de una frase...
o quizás "como quien no quiere la cosa..." 
Espera otras opiniones ...


----------



## maroo

Gràcies Paquit&!

Es lo que me suponía, pero la frase me sigue sonando rara...
Esperaré a ver si alguin dice algo más!


----------



## LGF

Hola chicos, a mi m suena a un juego de palabras: Tom est mort?. Mort sería Tom pero escrito al revés. Sería algo como: Lo he explicado mil veces, para adelate y para detrás...  Qué pensais?


----------



## maroo

No sé, no sé... no me convence... sobretodo porque Tom al revés es Mot y no mort... 
Quizá algun francés conoce la novela, es de Marie Darrieusecq y hubo una polemica en Francia a causa de este libro...
El libro va de una madre a quién se le ha muerto un hijo (Tom). Y en toda la novela (escrita en primera persona, dónde el narrador es la madre) no para de repetir la frase "Tom est mort". Va saliendo todo el rato. Le da vueltas. Está escrito en plan diario.

Os transcribo todo el párrafo:

"Ai-je expliqué, plus tard, comme au détour d'une phrase, "Tom est mort"? Pas comme une annonce, mais comme une borne dans le temps, comme un avant et un après, com un impact dans nôtre langue?..._C'était avant la mort de Tom..._Non. On ne parle pas comme ça. Un trop gros mot."


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Hubiera contestado lo mismo que Paquita 


> ... como a la vuelta de una frase...


Si la frase vuelve a menudo creo que 





> "como quien no quiere la cosa..."


será algo "lourd". *Siempre hay que dar el contexto*.

Alejándose algo te propongo:
- como a la orilla de una frase (no muy convencida sin embargo).

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## maroo

Y...
"Expliqué, más tarde, "Tom está muerto" como una frase crucial? No como un anuncio, sino como un hito en el tiempo, como un antes y un después, como un impacto en nuestra lengua?..."

¿Créeis que estaría bien o se me ha ido la pelota?


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Y ¿sería algo así "como por descuido", dando un rodeo"?

Es que yo tampoco entiendo muy bien la frase.


----------



## galy

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola, 
He estado leyendo dentro del foro las traducciones de *au détour* pero para mi no me sirve ninguna. Lo mio es asi: les plaignants- dont les préférences sexuelles avaient été *dévoilées au detour* d'un article. Alguien puede ayudarme. Gracias Galy


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
¿Has leído este otro hilo? **** Gracias, los hilos han sido unidos. Martine (Mod...)
Si no hay nada que te sirva, quizás "entre líneas", o "aprovechando la aparición o edición de un artículo". 
Siento no poder ayudar más por ahora...

Saludos


----------



## beurre_de_baratte

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour, 

J'ai des problèmes pour traduire la phrase* "des placettes au détour d'une impasse"* dans le suivant texte:

"Venez flâner au gré de ces rues; vous y découvrirez, derrière la façade dorée des quais, des placettes au détour d’une impasse (...)"

Il s'agit d'un texte traitant les attractifs d'une ville pour ses visiteurs. 

Est-ce vous avez quelque idée de comment pourrait-on le traduire à l'espagnol?

Merci beacoup!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- en el recoveco

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## beurre_de_baratte

Merci beaucoup! Je crois que je vais écrire "en los recovecos" puisqu'il s'agit de plusieurs "placitas" (placettes).


----------



## Li Baal

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
¡Hola a todo el mundo!

¿y para "Il me semblait que des ténèbres, au détour du jour, me tiraient vers le bas"?

¿A la vuelta del día? Me suena raro...

Saludos.


----------



## Paquita

> − _P. ext._
> *1.* Endroit précis où une voie forme un coude.
> DÉTOUR : Définition de DÉTOUR



En este contexto:
*Jungle* De Miguel Bonnefoy
Jungle
entiendo que es el atardecer y el "détour" es el momento en que la luz del día deja paso a las tinieblas.


----------



## Li Baal

Muchas gracias Paquita, también había pensado en ello. Una traducción plausible podría ser pues "Me parecía que las tinieblas, en el anochecer de aquel día, tiraban de mí hacia abajo"


----------



## Paquita

No soy traductora y no soy quién para dar consejos a los que saben... pero el autor no dice "au crépuscule" ni "à la tombée du jour"...
Creo que buscaría algo como al cambio de luz... no sé...algo más... "original"


----------



## Li Baal

"con el día flaqueando"

"en la expiración del día"

De nuevo muchas gracias, está todo más claro.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¿Qué tal: "en el recodo del día"?


----------



## Li Baal

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> ¿Qué tal: "en el recodo del día"?


Hola Leon  el asunto es que recodo se me antoja más propio de referencias espaciales y en este caso al ser una alusión temporal, como que no me pega demasiado, no sé...


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Lo pensé como una metáfora, como ese punto donde el día "pega la vuelta" -y, supuestamente, nos encontramos con la noche.


----------



## jprr

Li Baal said:


> el asunto es que recodo se me antoja *más propio de referencias espaciales*


Parce que  ce n'est pas le cas de "détour" ?

Li Baal : relis la définition citée au post #20


----------

